# caught an Ohio River BEAST!



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I have only fished the Ohio River a handful of times after moving to Southeast Ohio but I am quickly realizing the quality of fish that can come out of that place! The river was somewhere between 22'-23' but I found this nice little spot that really was nice. The water had some clarity and a little current moving through it. I demonstrate how awesome and simple a mister twister and jighead can be on the river. Enjoy the live video report and TIGHT LINES!!


----------



## AceMan1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Great video


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

AceMan1 said:


> Great video


Thanks man that was my first ever hybrid from the Ohio River! Off to a good start.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Good fish


----------

